# I'm moving to DC..questions



## Raf (Mar 3, 2011)

Currently I'm a Massachusetts EMT-B. As many of you know MA does not get involved with NREMT so I don't know much about it.

I'm moving to the DC area and planning to work there as an EMT-B. Now given the "tri-state" area along with NREMT I am confused as to what I should go for. I don't mind working in any of those three states, it all depends on job availability.

Which states; DC, Virginia, or Maryland, accept the NREMT? Which state should I take the NREMT exam in? Lastly, between those three states would any accept reciprocity for my MA certification and avoid NREMT in general?

Any of you guys from that area, which certifications do you have? (state specific or NREMT?)

Sorry if it's a lot of questions, but I don't know anybody down there in EMS so I have no idea what I'm getting into. Thanks


----------



## Raf (Mar 4, 2011)

45 views..nobody from DC area here that could give any insight?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 4, 2011)

Raf said:


> Currently I'm a Massachusetts EMT-B. As many of you know MA does not get involved with NREMT so I don't know much about it.
> 
> I'm moving to the DC area and planning to work there as an EMT-B. Now given the "tri-state" area along with NREMT I am confused as to what I should go for. I don't mind working in any of those three states, it all depends on job availability.
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about DC and MD, but I can speak to VA.  If you take the NREMT-B in VA, you apply for reciprocity, and get it.  You'll want to check the websites of the specific states for the answers to your questions about reciprocity from MA, I wouldn't take the word of someone on the internet for that info.

Search "VA office of EMS" on google, and you can find the answers for VA.


----------



## frdude1000 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is our EMS agency in Maryland.  It is called MIEMSS(Maryland institute of emergency medical services systems).  

http://www.miemss.org/home/


----------



## Raf (Mar 4, 2011)

So I can't just get NREMT-B and be done, even if I challenge the test and get NREMT-B certified, I'd still have to apply for reciprocity in the specific state that I'd work for?

Thanks


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2011)

Raf said:


> So I can't just get NREMT-B and be done, even if I challenge the test and get NREMT-B certified, I'd still have to apply for reciprocity in the specific state that I'd work for?
> 
> Thanks


Exactly. THat's the way it is nationwide for NREMT. HAving the cert will let you just apply and pay the state money to get your state card, but you can't work in any state (unless in DC or on a govt installation) with just your NR card. I know TX and CO was just send an app in and pay money.


----------



## Raf (Mar 4, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Exactly. THat's the way it is nationwide for NREMT. HAving the cert will let you just apply and pay the state money to get your state card, but you can't work in any state (unless in DC or on a govt installation) with just your NR card. I know TX and CO was just send an app in and pay money.



Thanks a lot for this info, I always wondered about the NREMT because nobody ever talks about it here in Mass.

Maybe I'll just get NREMT-B and then work in D.C., and I'll be able to easily get certifications for VA or MD. I'll figure it out now based on job availability.


----------



## EMS49393 (Mar 4, 2011)

It's not that easy to get your certification in Maryland.  You have to have an affiliation, which means you have to be a volunteer or have a job in Maryland.  On top of that, it's pretty hard to get a job in Maryland as a basic that isn't private ambulance, and recently, it's been even hard to get one there.

At least all you have to do is have an affiliation and pay a small fee at your level.  I had to take a protocol test when I came home after five years.


----------



## Raf (Mar 4, 2011)

EMS49393 said:


> It's not that easy to get your certification in Maryland.  You have to have an affiliation, which means you have to be a volunteer or have a job in Maryland.  On top of that, it's pretty hard to get a job in Maryland as a basic that isn't private ambulance, and recently, it's been even hard to get one there.
> 
> At least all you have to do is have an affiliation and pay a small fee at your level.  I had to take a protocol test when I came home after five years.



I understand it's pretty hard to get jobs in public EMS especially, I'm used to working in private EMS and don't mind it. I will definitely keep this in mind though, I'll look closely into D.C. and VA.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 4, 2011)

Raf said:


> I understand it's pretty hard to get jobs in public EMS especially, I'm used to working in private EMS and don't mind it. I will definitely keep this in mind though, I'll look closely into D.C. and VA.



Keep in mind, primary 911 in DC is provided by DC Fire.


----------



## Raf (Mar 6, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Keep in mind, primary 911 in DC is provided by DC Fire.



Do you know of any private EMS, transport oriented companies working out of DC?


----------



## Raf (May 9, 2011)

*bump* I was just wondering if anybody knew any private EMS/transport companies working out of DC that require NREMT only?

Or if not, some recommendations for other private companies in the area (VA, MD).


----------



## MrBrown (May 9, 2011)

Could always go work for the Baltimore Fire Department

That chick from Ladder 49 was hot B)


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2011)

AMR has jobs there. All IFT, but.., a job is a job.


----------



## phideux (May 9, 2011)

Raf said:


> *bump* I was just wondering if anybody knew any private EMS/transport companies working out of DC that require NREMT only?
> 
> Or if not, some recommendations for other private companies in the area (VA, MD).



NREMT is just a registration, in order to work anywhere I do believe you also have to have certification or be licensed by whatever state or locality you want to work in.


----------



## frdude1000 (May 9, 2011)

I am from Montgomery County, MD, the neighboring county to DC.  Our 911 is provided by our combined paid and volunteer fire/rescue service:
http://www.montgomerycountymd.gov/firtmpl.asp?url=/Content/FireRescue/Index.asp

We have many private transport companies in our DC Metro Area.  They do not do any 911, just RT.

Lifestar Response: http://www.accessontime.com/lifestarresponse/locations/maryland.shtml

AMR: http://www.amr.net/About-AMR/Locations/Operations/Washington-D-C/Washington,-D-C-.aspx

Butler: http://www.butlermedicaltransport.com/Home.html

Team Critical Care: http://www.teamcriticalcare.net/

There are more, these are the big ones.

Hope this helps

EMS DUDE


----------

